# Kapuzenpulli mit Brille in kapuze, wo kaufen



## TOMMYTEK79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Moin, 
Ich wollte mir gerne einen Kapuzenpulli mit Brille in der Kapuze kaufen. Ich weiß aber nicht wie man sowas nennt bzw wo ich sowas kaufen kann. 






Im netz konnt ich bisher nix finden.
Hab ihr vielleicht eine Ahnung?


Mfg


----------



## 3idoronyh (7. Dezember 2013)

??

Brille in der Kaputze??
Also, ne Kaputze, wo Löcher drin sind, für Brillen, oder wie?

Hört sich komisch an....
Womöglich aus Baumwolle???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (7. Dezember 2013)

sowas:  maskworld  ?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (7. Dezember 2013)

In der Kapuze sind Brillen Gläser eingearbeitet und den mit den reissverschluß kann man die kapute ganz zu machen.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (7. Dezember 2013)

ups, sollte natürlich Kapuze heißen


----------



## CubeFan1998 (7. Dezember 2013)

Meinst du vielleicht eine einfache Sturmhaube? Nur eine Kapuze.


----------



## dorfmann (7. Dezember 2013)

jetzt mußt du einen ausgeben:
http://www.luisaviaroma.com/index.a...&SizeChart=false&ItemTag=true&NoContext=false

edit: sieht aber ganz schön bescheuert aus


----------



## Jocki (7. Dezember 2013)

Ich glaub er meint sowas in der Art:






Ist meiner Meinung nach völliger Humbug. Das die Gläser vor den Augen sitzen ist tendenziell dem Zufall überlassen, die Gläser werden ständig beschlagen, beim Waschen zerkratzen die Gläser wenn sie nicht demontierbar sind und wenn man mal die Sonnengläser aber keine Kapuze braucht, hat man ein Problem...


----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Dezember 2013)

CubeFan1998 schrieb:


> Meinst du vielleicht eine einfache Sturmhaube? Nur eine Kapuze.


meint er sicher ned , er sagt doch ein *kaputzenpulli* und es sind in der Kapuze davon brillenglässer eigebaut!!!!


----------



## J.O (7. Dezember 2013)




----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (7. Dezember 2013)

keine Sturmhaube! @dorfmann es geht in die richtige Richtung. halt nur als Pulli mit runden gläser. aber trotzdem schonmal danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (7. Dezember 2013)

http://www.rascal.de/rascal/hooligan/Location-Jacke-Centurion-CENTURION.htm

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Location-Independence-Herren-Kapuzen-angegeben/dp/B005WK5MK6"]Location Independence - Herren Männer Brille Kapuzen Regen Jacke Mantel: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]



http://www.coolejacken.com/Men/Outdoorjacke-mit-Kapuze.htm?shop=coole-jacken&SessionId=&a=article&ProdNr=CPU0122A00004%2C+petrol&t=3&c=3&p=3

nen richtigen kapuzenpulli hab ich ned gefunden nur jacken.


----------



## dorfmann (7. Dezember 2013)

TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> keine Sturmhaube! @_dorfmann_ es geht in die richtige Richtung. halt nur als Pulli mit runden gläser. aber trotzdem schonmal danke



ich denke sowas gibts gar nicht, welchen Sinn sollte das auch machen ? Tekknoparty ?


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Danke lorenz4519. der 2te link is schon dicht dran.    [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Location-Independence-Herren-Kapuzen-angegeben/dp/B005WK5MK6/"]Location Independence - Herren Männer Brille Kapuzen Regen Jacke Mantel: Amazon.de: Bekleidung[/ame]


----------



## Wurzelbert (7. Dezember 2013)

Bei uns in der Innenstadt sind mir schon öfters Kerle mit solchen Jacken aufgefallen, Marke "X-Land". Diese zum Beispiel. 

Sind meistens die gleichen Typen, die Thor Steinar Klamotten tragen. Keine Ahnung ob das in der Absicht des Herstellers liegt. Ich würde diese Jacke jedenfalls nicht tragen. Es sei denn du möchtest unseren braunen Freunden zugeordnet werden.


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Ist ja auch wieder ne Jacke. Ich meine einen Pulli. und NEIN ich zähle mich nicht zu den braunen Blockflöten! Aber danke


----------



## Wurzelbert (7. Dezember 2013)

Alles klar, das freut mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acmatze (7. Dezember 2013)

http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...=97&start=0&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:31,s:0,i:179


----------



## acmatze (7. Dezember 2013)

hier sogar von fox:
http://www.google.de/imgres?sa=X&bi...49&start=72&ndsp=33&ved=1t:429,r:74,s:0,i:308


----------



## 3idoronyh (8. Dezember 2013)

Wie geil ist das denn??  





Vor allem der Bommel oben druff!

Muahahaha!! Und damit aufs Rad!
Herrlich!! Made my Day!

Ich sende mal, was der Verkäufer "als dazu passend" anbietet":
Passt, in der tat, und nen Rucksack muss man ja auch immer zum Mtben dabeihaben, und wenns 3 Km sind:
Den dazu!!
































Made my day!!


----------



## Schildbürger (8. Dezember 2013)

Und irgendwann gibt es dann die Meldung das ein Alien gesichtet worden ist.
Und dann noch helle Lampen am Bike oder dem Helm. Grandioses Kino!


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (8. Dezember 2013)

sowas ähnliches mein ich. danke an alle bin jetzt auf der richtigen spur.


http://www.maciag-offroad.de/volcom...ampaign=base&gclid=CPnq4eW6oLsCFQkd3godVj4ANQ


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (8. Dezember 2013)

http://www.google.de/imgres?client=firefox-a&hs=31c&rls=org.mozilla%3Ade%3Aofficial&biw=1708&bih=723&tbm=isch&tbnid=Qg_QCyTxb2zYmM%3A&imgrefurl=http%3A%2F%2Fhoodywink.com%2F2013%2F05%2F08%2Fthe-goggle-hoody-driven-by-italian-design%2F&docid=bOwtj5OGeQaq4M&imgurl=http%3A%2F%2Fhoodywink.files.wordpress.com%2F2013%2F05%2Fscreen-shot-2013-05-05-at-22-37-08.png&w=640&h=658&ei=O0ekUpubCdHEswat6YH4AQ&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=829&vpy=294&dur=550&hovh=228&hovw=221&tx=109&ty=119&page=1&tbnh=126&tbnw=122&start=0&ndsp=38&ved=1t%3A429%2Cr%3A34%2Cs%3A0%2Ci%3A188


----------



## lorenz4510 (8. Dezember 2013)

das Label :
C P Company macht anscheinend auf viele jacken so brillen drauf , eine von mir verlinkte ist auch von der firma.


----------



## SofusCorn (8. Dezember 2013)

Mit google?





Ansonsten, wenn es keine Brille sein muss: Morphsuit


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (8. Dezember 2013)

@ Ecksofa  haha, du kasper  oh nein, kein morphsuite!


----------



## jumibrei (8. Dezember 2013)

Hi Leute, zum Glück liege ich dem Sofa. Sonst hätte ich mich vor Lachen gerade weggeworfen. 
Was sind da für abgefahrene Sachen dabei?
Zuerst dachte ich mir, so kannste dich ja nicht zeigen lassen, aber dann dachte ich mir: geht doch. Werde ja nicht erkannt 

Mal im Ernst: Suchst Du das zum Radfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (8. Dezember 2013)

naja ist denk ich ne geschmacksfrage.
 die morphsuite hat zumindest nen gewissen style, gegenüber den gewönlichen kasperuniformen" ist links neben der suit zu sehen", womit mehr als genug unterwegs sind ohne vorgehaltene waffe an den kopf, somit freiwillig anziehen.


----------



## Bobbey (8. Dezember 2013)

TOMMYTEK79 schrieb:


> Danke lorenz4519. der 2te link is schon dicht dran.    Location Independence - Herren Männer Brille Kapuzen Regen Jacke Mantel: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



Wtf.
Willst du eine Bank überfallen? 

Ist es nicht deutlich praktischer, sich einfach Kapuzenpulli und Brille seperat zu kaufen? 
Bei Boden dürfte da grad was Passendes zu finden sein: http://www.bodendirect.de/de-DE/Männer-Bekleidung.html#nav
Und wenn einem dann immernoch zu kalt um's Gesicht sein sollte, kann man ja einfach noch eine Sturmhaube drunter ziehen. Das sieht dann auch nur halb so bescheuert aus wie so eine Jacke mit integrierter Brille


----------



## TOMMYTEK79 (9. Dezember 2013)

Ich dachte mir (Da ich eh immer nur mit kapu und Jersey drüber fahre und je nachdem wie kalt es ist1-3 t-shirts drunter) wäre sowas bei dieser Jahrezeit ganz praktisch wenn mann vom shit wetter überrascht wird. Damit nicht noch mehr im Rucksack mit muss.


----------

